# Clowing around can help with IVF success rates?



## JasperP (Oct 10, 2010)

Hello everyone

'Laughter may help women who are trying to become pregnant through in-vitro fertilisation (IVF), an Israeli study found.

In a study of 219 women undergoing IVF published in Fertility and Sterility, an Israeli team led by Shevach Friedler found that the odds of success were greater among women who were entertained by a professional "medical clown" just after the embryos were transferred to their wombs.'

http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/2011/jan/13/pregnancy-ivf-comedy-laughter-clown

I was intrigued by the theory behind it, but I'm a bit spooked by clowns so I'm not sure it would work for me.

Marcia

/links


----------



## BabySteps (Sep 18, 2010)

I agree JasperP...I reckon i would freak me out a bit! 
x


----------



## babycrazy (Mar 17, 2006)




----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

I suppose it couldn't harm, after all being happy, content and laughing does make you feel good!    x


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

hi

I kind of agree with this I heard about the research years ago and when I was having my ET the theme tune of Raiders of the lost ark came on the radio and I had to stop myself from laughing like mad! After we found it so funny. I then thought about this research and watched Lee Evans dvds on the 2ww as I figured it couldnt do any harm and it kept me occupied  

Anyhow this was my fifth IVF and it worked and I got twins   

You can never tell what makes one time any different form the other but like I say it cant do any harm! 


I also read that in IVF tx if you double the amount of folic acid then you are more likely to have twins and i took them double as they were also in my pregnancy multivitamin!


good luck to everyone

Lizzylou xxxxxxxx


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

love the idea of the clowns - only worried about laughing when lying down with a totally full bladder - you never know what could happen    medical clowns aren't freaky like circus ones ussually they are lovely my mate works with them and says they are fab


----------



## 65roses (Nov 7, 2010)




----------



## Oceana (Aug 31, 2010)

Perhaps we should rush out after egg transfer to go watch a funny movie, surely this would have the same effect. 
Maybe it's the reduced stress that helps, but then again didn't I read other research that stress had been found to increase ones chances of it working?
Where do they come up with these ideas for research?


----------



## JasperP (Oct 10, 2010)

I find clowns really scary, so I would certainly be stressed out!


----------

